# First Nicolas Cage, now John Travolta: Is this a photo of the Grease star in 1860?



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2011)

Alright so this morning one of my family members must have been reading this cause it was open when I went on the computer. I think its pretty cool on how similar they look. 


> He is a member of the Church of Scientology, which believes in reincarnation and asks some members to sign one billion year contracts of service.
> And one photograph collector in Ontario, Canada, claims he has found a picture of John Travolta from a previous incarnation in 1860.
> The 150-year-old photo of a man who looks remarkably like Travolta has been put up for sale on eBay.
> 
> ...




Read more: Nicolas Cage first, now John Travolta's 1860 doppelganger photo on eBay | Mail Online

Im not saying I believe in reincarnation just thought it was cool.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2011)

Smells like a scam to me. Too many zeros on those prices.


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 4, 2011)

Forgaries..?


----------



## tyrodtom (Oct 4, 2011)

I can see differences in both pictures. Travolta's look alike has different lips, and appears to have no chin dimple. Cage's look alike's ears are completely different.


----------



## razor1uk (Oct 4, 2011)

Well spotted, not either is an identical twin in looks, but both share some similar physical traits or what we percieve as similar enough to be doppelgangers of Cage Travolta...

I suppose that as humanity has noticed some similarities across generations of similar 'personalities' cycling back round, the convenience of star signs and alignments acting as a grouping of traits and the DNA encoded programming of the arranging elements etc; they could well likely be real pictures, but to charge so much for them is either as a joke, or belittles their authenitcity.

As random as we think DNA is, were still 78% (or its 87%) banana, i.e, the internal structure of the banana fruit, is similar on much smaller scale to our muscle fibre bundles afaik, so with say a few percent covering humanity in all its guises, it's be Dr.Spock logiclal to assume that occasional features and traits do repeat from time to time in the human program.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 4, 2011)

Will have to check if there's a Lady Gaga in any of my old family portraits. Could be worth a couple of mil.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2011)

some weird sh!t....


----------



## stona (Oct 5, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Will have to check if there's a Lady Gaga in any of my old family portraits. Could be worth a couple of mil.



Very good! I've searched the family archives too.I have found a picture of my mum and my Aunt (twin sisters) taken in India in the early 1930s and they both look very much like a young Princess (now Queen) Elizabeth! Good news as I could do with a few extra quid.

This is a classic example of our human ability to read more into a coincidence than there really is in it.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 5, 2011)

They’re probably related in some distant way. I have a cousin that’s a dead ringer for pictures of my mother when she was young.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2011)

T Bolt said:


> They’re probably related in some distant way. I have a cousin that’s a dead ringer for pictures of my mother when she was young.



True that. Still just a bunch of people looking to make a quick buck...


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 9, 2011)

Crimea_River said:


> Smells like a scam to me. Too many zeros on those prices.



Mmm not a scam. I think its overpriced but its something I could see some nut shelling out money for.


----------



## muller (Oct 14, 2011)

We have a photo of my great-great grandmother, she died in Wicklow in 1899, she was the spitting image of actress Margaret Hamilton, the Wicked Witch of the West in The Wizard of Oz! 

And a mate of mine has two portrait photo's of his great-grandmothers uncle and his wife who emigrated to Boston Ma. in the 1880's. This great-great-granduncle (?) who's about 30 in the photo looks exactly like my mate, except for the huge moustache!


----------

